# Mini Bow Quiet Flow Filter - too much flow



## Newtonbetta (Nov 5, 2010)

Does anyone have this filter? I've had it two weeks, and the current it produced was a little quick but nothing terrible. However, yesterday I noticed that the current is coming out faster and spilling out one of the sides, resulting in much faster inflow. I don't like how fast the current is out the side.

Is there any way to adjust this? Is it because my filter cartridge is fully saturated and not slowing the flow as well as it used to? I mean, it's only been two weeks!


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

I have the mini bow. If you put a small piece of filter sponge inside the inflow it will calm down the current.


----------



## Panthera (Nov 2, 2010)

Yeah the Aquarium sponge should work. I had a Tetra Whisper filter in my 5 gallon and it was blowing poor Adamu to the other side of the tank. 3 Aquarium sponges later and 4 rubber bands later, it works just fine


----------



## JessG (Oct 7, 2010)

It sounds like it is spilling out the overflow channel. That means your filter thing is mucked up. I went through three of them really quick because they got mucked up, then this last one has been in for a month and it is fine. Do a partial water change, take the cartridge out of the filter, then dip it in the old tank water. Really swish it around in there, then use your fingers to brush it off a bit. You don't want to kill good bacteria, but you need to get as much muck off that is plugging it up as you can.

Mine kept getting plugged when I was overfeeding. Check to make sure you're not feeding too much. Also, when I tried to baffle it with a sponge, it backed the filter up. I had to cut the sponge so it was really thin, now I don't have problems with backup.

Good luck!


----------

